# Medical Speciality Test



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

http://www.med-ed.virginia.edu/specialties/TestStructure.cfm

its a questionare, work it up and its gonna rank the medical specialities for you. the test isnt going to determine what you are personally going to be, but i have found it interesting and fun as i came across it somewhere else 

post your top ten results, what you actually want to be and what number does it actually rank #roll


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

*My results*

*[SIZE=-1]1.Radiology[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]2.Thoracic surgery[/SIZE]*
*














*
*[SIZE=-1]3.Haematology[/SIZE]*
*4.Occupational medicine*
*







*
*5.Pathology*
*







*
*6.Nephrology







*
*[SIZE=-1]7.infectious diseases[/SIZE]*
*8.rheumatology*
*9.Immunology and Allergy*
*[SIZE=-1]10.Nuclear medicine[/SIZE]*


well, my interests are more in Cardiology and Cadio-thoracic Suergery which it has ranked 36 #angry ,neuro-surgery..it ranked 24,plastic surgery 13 and Opthalmology 16 #sad . i think i should do it again with some different answers #laugh .anyways, its fun,yeah !


----------



## fahdi (Feb 28, 2007)

*it was fun*

hi ammara,
it was fun,i enjoyed it but there were too many questions#frown .my favourite subject is gastroentrology but it got 12th position


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

This topic was started before here: http://medstudentz.com/med-studentz-lounge/18-what-specialty-should-i-choose.html

But feel free to continue discussing it here if you want as that thread is quite outdated.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2007)

*my score*

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]Rank Specialty Score 
1 thoracic surgery 45 
2 preventive med 44 
3 occupational med 44 [/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]4 plastic surgery 44 
5 neurosurgery 44 
6 nuclear med 44 
7 radiation oncology 44 
8 anesthesiology 43 
9 emergency med 43 
10 urology 43 
11 gastroenterology 43 
12 cardiology 43 
13 pathology 43 
14 otolaryngology 43 
15 ophthalmology 43 
16 general surgery 43 
17 radiology 42 
18 orthopaedic surgery 42 
19 endocrinology 42 
20 infectious disease 42 
[/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]hahaha.. dont knwo wat to say.. #laugh 
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Hope students who prepare for Medical and Dental PG exams will find it interesting as well as useful. 
If anyone search for useful forum that provides the contents for Medical as well as Dental entrance exams then visit ‘entrancebook’ that might help you in gaining useful content for PG entrance exams.


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

Nice way to share such wonderful and helpful information for better preparation. It will defiantly helpful for all of us. If you want to join online portal for PG preparation then you can join MyPGMEE. It will really helpful for PG medical entrance examination preparation.


----------

